# Good game(s) while high/stoned?



## HeaveyKush (Aug 31, 2013)

I know there's like a thousand of these threads on this site alone, but I can't find any games I want to play on any of them so I figured I'd make a (up to date) thread. I'm really burnt out on quite a few games, so I'm looking for a game that doesn't really have an end and that you can build up. Like not just a game that you can beat in a few hours of hardcore gameplay.


----------



## thetester (Aug 31, 2013)

Journey... play Journey on PS3.


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 31, 2013)

TECHMO SUPERBOWL lll---super nintendo


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 31, 2013)

Battlefield 3 online.


----------



## sheldonblack (Aug 31, 2013)

+ Reply to Thread Call Of Duty, Black Ops 1 or 2, all day all night, rain or snow, high or low, I'll B there,


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 31, 2013)

Try battlefield and learn that COD sucks


----------



## RPM371 (Aug 31, 2013)

It's a steep learning curve, but I play Aces High. It's a massive multiplayer WW2 flight sim and addictive as hell. Nothing better than dogfighting with a nice buzz.
[video=youtube;x3HPaXGUDrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3HPaXGUDrM[/video]


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 31, 2013)

Or for something completely different, and you have a tablet, _The Pinball Arcade_ from Farsight.

I've been playing _Pinbot_, _Taxi_, and a really strange table I vaguely remember called _Centaur_ like a fiend...


----------



## Grojak (Aug 31, 2013)

hide the salami...


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 31, 2013)

Grojak said:


> hide the salami...


Hide it where?


----------



## doobiemizer (Aug 31, 2013)

Damn, I guess I am lost. I was going to say Frisbee golf


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 31, 2013)

This right here. It just keeps getting faster the further you get. Dude in the video is cheating like a little bitch though.

[video=youtube;K59iwRu2vwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K59iwRu2vwY[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Aug 31, 2013)

BF2 Spent about 7 years now partying with folks from all over the globe


----------

